

Larry and Sergey to give up control of Google - IsaacL
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-founders-larry-page-and-sergey-plan-announce-plans-to-sell-off-stock-2010-1

======
jackowayed
Misleading title much? They're giving up _absolute_ control, but they still
have 48%, so they can still make pretty much anything reasonable happen.

Also, this story first came out ~a month ago. Only new thing is that they
officially filed.

~~~
IsaacL
I didn't actually expect this to get posted. I assumed it had been posted to
HN already, but I wanted to see what the discussion was (when you post an
already posted link, you get taken to the comments page for that link).

